# Pretty Pig



## Raine (Apr 4, 2005)

Teams when cooking a whole hog, will dress them up, and tell a story about them.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 26, 2005)

What are some good stories??? Can you give us a good example? Sounds like FUN!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 26, 2005)

That's one of the best dressed pigs I've ever seen.  Seriously.  Around here whole pigs are done a lot - and this one is great!


----------

